# Trek Madone 5.1



## Josh8 (Nov 12, 2009)

Looking in to picking one up this week. Anybody have one already? Likes/dislikes? I plan to upgrade the wheels right away. Trek haters need not respond.


----------



## Bob E (Feb 17, 2011)

I have had mine since Christmas and I love it. Have close to 500 miles on it, and just completed my first century last weekend on it. The only thing that I changed is the seat, the stock one was too narrow for me. You will like it.


----------

